# Seat Swap



## spikesc (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

The bucket seats in my 1991 extended cab pickup are looking worn-out. I'd like to replace the seats with with either a bench seat or leather seats from a Pathfinder. What options do I have for new seats?

1. What year range of bench seats are interchangeable with a 1991 extended cab?

2. What year range of seats from Pathfinders will fit?

3. I've noticed that extended cab Frontiers have split bench seats, will this fit in my 1991 HB?

Thanks,
Colin


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

bench seats from 86.5 to 97 HBs will fit. buckets from 86.5 to 97 HBs and 86.5 to 95 pathfinders will bolt right in. just remember to get the seat sliders with the seats and bolts. there are quite a few pathys out there that had leather seats.

I'm sure the frontys bench could be used but I don't think it will bolt right in, some modifying will be needed.


----------



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have a 93 hardbdoy with a bench seat. I would like to put a bucket seats in it will the seat out of a extend cab 96 hardbody work







[/IMG]


----------



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

hey does any body now if there is a difference in the 2wd and 4wd truck beds


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

no difference


----------



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

ok thank you


----------

